# The cure!



## Einstein (Mar 5, 2009)

'Viagra' is now available in powder form for your tea. 

It doesn't enhance your sexual performance but it does stop your biscuit going soft.


----------



## Vanessa (Mar 6, 2009)

I'd just taken a mouthful of tea as I read this one.  Sadly - no biscuit tho


----------



## Caroline (Mar 6, 2009)

I wonder what viagra would do for cakes and does it make bread rise?


----------



## Einstein (Mar 6, 2009)

No, you need Cialis for that Caroline


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 9, 2019)

Think I will change from tea to coffee


----------

